# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Torres vẫn nhận được sự ủng hộ tại Chelsea

## nguyendangvan

*Torres v**ẫ**n nh**ậ**n đ**ượ**c s**ự**ủ**ng h**ộ** t**ạ**i Chelsea*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Dù chơi kém cỏi và không ghi được bàn thắng ở hai trận giao hữu vừa qua, nhưng Torres vẫn được coi là tiền đạo số 1 của Chelsea. Thủ thành Petr Cech, đội trưởng Terry và HLV Villas Boas vẫn đặt niềm tin tuyệt đối vào “Chú nhóc”.*

Đầu năm 2011, Chelsea đã chi đến 50 triệu bảng để có được sự phục vụ của Torres từ Liverpool. Nhưng chân sút người Tây Ban Nha đã có một nửa mùa bóng gây thất vọng lớn khi không để lại chút dấu ấn nào, khiếnChelsea trắng tay trên mọi mặt trận.


<div style="text-align: center">
Torres chưa để lại dấu ấn nào ở hai trận giao hữu vừa qua​</div>  


Giới chuyên môn còn đánh giá Torres đứng trước nguy cơ rơi vào vết xe đổ của Andriy Shevchenko trước đây. Nhưng giống như Ancelotti trước đây, tân HLV Villas Boas vẫn sẽ đặt niềm tin vào Torres. Hai người đồng đội Terry và Cech cũng khẳng định “El Nino” sẽ bùng nổ mùa tới.

Thủ quân John Terry cho biết: “Không việc gì phải lo ngại về phong độ của Torres, dù cậu ấy chưa đạt được sự kỳ vọng như ban đầu, nhưng không ai phủ nhận Torres vẫn là một trong những tiền đạo hàng đầu thế giới và luôn khao khát chiến thắng.

Thủ thành Petr Cech cũng ủng hộ Torres: “Cậu ấy cần thời gian để tìm lại phong độ đỉnh cao sau chấn thương, tôi không nghi ngờ vào đẳng cấp của Torres. Mùa giải mới sẽ là thời điểm Fernando tìm lại chính mình”.

Bản thân Torres cũng tỏ ra hết sức quyết tâm: “Tôi đã 27 tuổi và tôi không hề đánh mất cảm giác ghi bàn, tôi đang nỗ lực tìm lại phong độ tốt nhất cho mùa giải mới. Tôi đang mong đợi sẽ làm được nhiều điều cho Chelsea, để quên đi 6 tháng gây thất vọng vừa qua”.

Dự kiến, đêm nay Chelsea sẽ có trận đấu giao hữu với ĐKVĐ Hồng Kông (Trung Quốc), Kitchee ở trận thứ 3 trong chuyến du đấu châu Á. Torres vẫn tiếp tục được trao suất đá chính và đây là cơ hội để “El Nino” dẹp tan những hoài nghi.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
truyen cuoi
nguoi noi tieng
hau truong
danh lam thang canh
gia ca thi truong 
thong tin khuyen mai

----------

